

Twitter adds (and removes) Shorten button. - hunterowens
http://gizable.com/news/2011/02/04/twitter-adds-then-removes-the-shorten-button/

======
seancron
Note the clarification in the article:

"‘Reports of Twitter testing a “shorten” button are untrue. As we’ve said,
someday you’ll be able to shorten links in Tweets – w/o a button.’ — We
believe that the sporadic access to a Shorten button on Twitter maybe due to
Bit.ly testing a new ‘Shorten’ button as part of their Browser Extension. "

